
Resources for start-up marketing/launch - akshay
http://howtolaunchastartup.com/2011/06/20/21-must-read-resources-for-start-up-marketing/
======
eggbrain
Maybe it was just my eyes, but the black color scheme is murder to read,
especially when it came to the links at the bottom.

~~~
akshay
Cool. Thx for the feedback... will play around with the color scheme

------
bearwithclaws
Released this free special issue few months ago:
<http://hackermonthly.com/startup-marketing.html>

</selfplug>

~~~
dudurocha
Very nice resource. The Diagramation and the typography are very beautiful. Do
you have another free issues?

~~~
bearwithclaws
Yes. <http://hackermonthly.com/startup-stories.html>

------
saddino
And when you get that startup off the ground and start kicking butt I highly
recommend adding Fred Wilson (avc.com) to your regular reading list. Great
insight into financing, what makes startups successful, etc.

~~~
akshay
Yup he's already on the list. Unfortunately couldn't add all the awesome
resources I've curated..

------
tomdeal
That is a really nice collection. I think many of us are in the situation to
have great products, but don't have the money to create a big marketing
campaign or even buy a few ads to deliver it.

One thing: keep the dark color scheme, but don't put dark grey links on black
background (like one commenter already mentioned here), and increase the line
height by a few pixels, makes it a lot easier to read.

~~~
akshay
Glad you found the resources useful!

------
dudurocha
Hey, akshay. Nice resource. I saved to read it later. I'm in the prototype
fase of a startup that has something like your. Maybe we could change a couple
emails, what do you think? Maybe I could learn anything from you.

btw. I saw that your startup was called mokabla, and now is GetComparisons.
Waay better!

~~~
akshay
sure ping me at akshay at getcomparisons dot com. Glad you like the new name
better.

------
andrewcross
Lots to read, but some very useful links there.

So many articles talk about developing relationships with bloggers, but I'm
finding it really hard to put into practice. Has anyone had any substantial
success with that?

------
cloudpre
Another great way is to collate a list of nice articles (bookmarked) and
compile into a blog and promote it here. This will drive traffic -

I should be doing the same for Clickdesk.com ;)

